# [Suche] Werbt einen Freund



## AndreasP80 (14. November 2013)

Hi,

ich hoffe auf ein "*Werbt einen Freund*" Einladung, den Rolle der Auferstehung funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr :-(

Server: Shattrath (Horde)
Char: Yerash

Danke im Voraus! ;-)


----------



## Belzebub13 (14. November 2013)

Hi,

eine Rolle der Auferstehung ist zu dir unterwegs.

Viel Spass in WOW und solltest du noch was brauchen melde dich bei mir.

MFG

Belzebub

Edit: Ah grad gesehen du brauchst nicht die Rolle -.- ... Mein Fehler.


----------



## Seyo (14. November 2013)

@Belzebub 13

Er sucht Werbt einen Freund und keine Rolle der Auferstehung


----------



## AndreasP80 (14. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antowrt ;-)

Wie gesagt, bei mir wurde schon mal die Rolle vor paar Jahren angewadt und ich hab danach nicht abboniert... Nu steht da ich würe nicht mehr berechtig...


----------



## Seyo (14. November 2013)

AndreasP80 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort ;-)
> 
> Wie gesagt, bei mir wurde schon mal die Rolle vor paar Jahren angewadt und ich hab danach nicht abboniert... Nu steht da ich würe nicht mehr berechtig...



Man kann die Rolle der Auferstehung nur einmal erhalten und der Account darf nach dem 04. März 2012 nicht mehr aktiv gewesen sein.


----------



## AndreasP80 (14. November 2013)

Wurde am 18.03.2012 wiedererweckt :-)


----------



## Seyo (14. November 2013)

AndreasP80 schrieb:


> Wurde am 18.03.2012 wiedererweckt :-)



Deswegen funktioniert die Rolle nicht mehr


----------



## AndreasP80 (14. November 2013)

Würde denn die "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion bei mir funktionieren? Hoffe es wirbt mich einer


----------



## Seyo (14. November 2013)

AndreasP80 schrieb:


> Würde denn die "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion bei mir funktionieren? Hoffe es wirbt mich einer



Werbt einen Freund geht laut https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/werbt-einen-freund nur unter folgenden Bedingungen (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)

-Wenn man noch keinen Account hat oder

-Der Account weniger als 30 Tage alt ist


----------



## AndreasP80 (14. November 2013)

mist... wird wohl nix für mich :-(


----------



## karendon (14. November 2013)

Ich würde dich gerne werben adde mich mal in skype : karen21502


----------

